# Calcasieu Hogs 5-16



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Got a call from my cousin saying the big girls are getting ready to spawn and the bite is on. Made the haul from Houston around lunch time on Friday and met my cousin at Calcasieu Point around 3:30 with his new Pathfinder already loaded up and in the water. Grabbed my gear and jumped in and we were off in search for that one bite! We ran down to south looking for bait and good water. Well we found it alright and we were the only boat in site! We made our way down the shore line waist deep popping tops. About an hour into our wade and explosion went off on my black/chrt spook and almost pulled my rod right out my hands as an 7.8 lbs trout jumped 2 ft out of the water tail walking like I've never seen before. I finally landed her after a 10 minute fight I thought would never end. My cousin forgot his camera so we ran back to the boat inspite of a release shot and it was too late...upsetting but things happen. We moved the boat further down and continued our wade session ended the day with 3 trout smallest coming in at 4 lbs. Well we got back to my Grandfather's house on Prien Lake to find out that there is a family tournament going on Saturday morning out of Calcasieu Point with 300 people. So we decided to hit the sack since we had to get an extra early start before the weekend warriors and the tournament anglers run all the fish off our shoreline!! Got to launch around 4:50 am and we were the first people there! Ran back to our spot and jumped in the water around 5:45 and began the same wade as yesterday popping tops again. We hear motors buzzing all around us and couldn't see any boats, then all of a sudden around the corner comes at least 25 boats pouring in like mosquitoes in to our so called secret spot lol! It discouraged me but my cousin still had his game face on. I worked my way down away from all the jackarses and look back to see my cousin bowed up beyond belief. I finally made my way back and he holds his stringer with a 6.5 lbs and 5.5 lbs trout. I couldn't believe he caught these fish with all the pressure around! We ended our wade with 4 trout smallest at 3.5 lbs. All in all it was an experience of a lifetime that I will never forget. We sure did work hard for those big girls. As far as numbers we didn't catch many but the ones we did were extremely solid. Our weekend ended with 7 trout, smallest being 3.5 lbs!!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Solid fish. Congratulations!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Stringer shot...


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

nice catch!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report Nate. Nice fish!


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

That is something sick ! great pics and report !


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is sweet!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice fish Nate, and a purty green PF.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

nice bro......finally got a "bigger girl" that 30 will be next!
congrats


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

OH YEAH............NICE BOAT LaAngler!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm crying now please excuse me. nice job!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll put money shes gonna come out of our hole in the surf when it gets right!!!


saltaholic said:


> nice bro......finally got a "bigger girl" that 30 will be next!
> congrats


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Awsome catch Nate!!!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Hogs, Congrats


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats How You Get It Done! Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Now its your turn...think it will happen this weekend in Copano???


Benelliboss said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats How You Get It Done! Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

NateTxAg said:


> Now its your turn...think it will happen this weekend in Copano???


Well.......................If Copano is like it usually is 99% of the time, we'll be catching 12-14" trout all weekend. lol

But maybe, just maybe...I'll use an 8 inch long croaker that a big girl can't resist!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

8 inch WHAT????????? ha ha ha hah a



ask nate what he knows about that LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! that calcasieu hog this weekend wasn't the biggest he caught!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> 8 inch WHAT????????? ha ha ha hah a
> 
> ask nate what he knows about that LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! that calcasieu hog this weekend wasn't the biggest he caught!


Uhhhhhh Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...it seems nate left out some details!!!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

LMAO!!!!


Benelliboss said:


> Uhhhhhh Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...it seems nate left out some details!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

i want go to back to that spot this weekend can't find anyone to come with me.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> i want go to back to that spot this weekend can't find anyone to come with me.


With the price of gas now, it is tough to make a solo run anymore.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Call ole Stulb and "get that scent in the water bra." I'm down to go again in about 2 weeks!!


----------

